# Boer buckling green prospect



## GTAllen

Is this enough pigment?


----------



## goatgirl132

Depends full or %%%?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## GTAllen




----------



## Crossroads Boers

He's nice.  Love that rear width. 

I think it is... I'm not good with telling pigment. It looks about 75% and may come in more as he grows. 

Is this your 4 m/o show buck?


----------



## GTAllen

Crossroads Boers said:


> He's nice.  Love that rear width.
> 
> I think it is... I'm not good with telling pigment. It looks about 75% and may come in more as he grows.
> 
> Is this your 4 m/o show buck?


I hope he is going to be a show buck. He has not been filling in the way I thought he would. He is lacking in heart girth and his chest is a little flat. But, he is still very, very green. I am pushing feed free choice to him.

I think he is within the breed standard for pigment under the tail. But, it is not 100% pigmented. I hope it darkens with age. Is that a big deal or not with the pigment?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, he's still got time.  He does seem flat fronted... That could change though. 

I think he is too. One of the does I showed for a breeder last summer was the best doe in the class IMO, but she nearly placed last because the judge didn't like her pigment. She won her class the next day and that judge didn't say a word about pigment...


----------



## goatgirl132

It depends with the judge. 
The pigment is saposed to be 75% with %% but 90% with FB.

But it depends how extrwme the judge is.

My ag trachers goat has like no pigment but placed 2nd at a major show

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995

Looks about 75-80% pigmented. Sometimes getting them in the sun alot will help and some of it comes with age. 

I like him, hes nice! Nice hip and very level design. I agree, his heartgirth/forerib could be better and he could come out more in his brisket/chest floor area.... That may come with age though. I think he is a very nice prospect


----------



## Tenacross

I'd be surprised if that buck got DQd on pigment.


----------



## toth boer goats

Pigment is good to go, minimum is 75% . He is still young and may fill in more. 

I like the buck, he is nice and still quite young, so give him a chance.


----------



## GTAllen

He has some Ripper on top and bottom

This is my doe, his dame. She is a Status Quo and Magnum granddaughter out of Prostock Design.










Here is his sire, "One Tuff Rip", which, of course, makes this guy a Ripper Grandson. He has the 2nd most points of any Ripper son only behind ANR Wide Load


----------



## Dani-1995

He certainly has the potential to be very nice!


----------



## GTAllen

I have a doeling out of this pairing also that I will get some pictures up of soon.


----------

